# DK Country Fear Factory Instrumental



## DigitalDeviant (May 30, 2011)

the composer of this rock n roll version is *Delgift * a talented musician
with lots of tutorials, and music on his youtube profile be sure to check his page out.


----------



## Smartpal (May 30, 2011)

Good stuff.


----------

